
Nagios-plugins web site taken over by Nagios - juice13
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1054340
======
chris_wot
This is pretty serious! It appears that Nagios did some very underhanded
things to gain control of that project.

The bigger concern is that the _new_ maintainers have no reputation and no
proven track recording quality, commitment, skills or experience on this
project. I would _not_ be happy accepting updates from them.

------
bashtoni
Blog post from Sam Kottler, the maintainer of nagios plugins in fedora/epel on
the matter:

[http://words.shk.io/on-the-nagios-plugins-drama](http://words.shk.io/on-the-
nagios-plugins-drama)

------
helfire
What alternatives to Nagios are out there? I've seen Icinga mentioned today,
what else are people using?

~~~
smnv
What about [http://cacti.net/](http://cacti.net/) ? With Weathermap plugin it
is quite good thing for performance monitoring. THold and Monitor plugins are
for availability monitoring and alerting. It scales very good with Boost
plugin, I had 3000+ hosts, 60000+ datasources with total poll time within one
minute.

Many prefer Cacti to Zabbix because the latter is clunky and confusing
compared to Cacti's simple straightforward approach with plugins.

But I am actually wondering, how alive is Cacti now, because its releases are
constantly postponed, and forum is not as alive as it used to be.

~~~
teh_klev
Cacti is just a graphing tool that sits on top of RRDTool . It doesn't provide
up/down monitoring and host/service check scheduling, it doesn't provide
features such as alert escalation logic, and a whole bunch of other fairly
important things that a monitoring engine such as Nagios does.

------
ghshephard
monitoring-plugins is a good name. Not branded to any one company, and is a
better destination for open-source development of monitoring plugins.

Anybody who really thought about it for a bit, must have known that Nagios LLC
would eventually seize control of anything Nagios trademark related.

------
VLM
At least the community had the good sense to distribute under the GPL. Its
harder to dump a community with that license, so they at least have a chance.

------
gnoway
Reading through the mailing list thread announcing this, it's clear that
Nagios was never really an open project to begin with. As far as the plugins
site goes - they transferred domain ownership a couple of years ago. The
plugins hosted on the site are compatible with Nagios and all it's forks.

This outcome and the way it happened should surprise no one.

------
sokoloff
I can't read that exchange trail in the issue tracker without hearing this
Life of Brian sketch in my head:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb_qHP7VaZE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb_qHP7VaZE)
(some NSFW language)

------
ape4
What about Nagios itself? Maybe it needs a fork.

~~~
jcater
Been done.

[https://www.icinga.org/faq/why-a-fork/](https://www.icinga.org/faq/why-a-
fork/)

